# Need help with GIK Purchase!



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just discovered I won the GIK giveaway in April. Where do i find someone to test my room acoustics so I can make a wise purchase? And what is the average cost of such testing?

Anyone live in the Seattle WA area with expertise who has the equipment and would be willing to help me out?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Send me all the information about your room, dimensions, pictures, etc. and I'll take a look and make recommendations. bryan dot pee at gikacoustics.com


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

bpape said:


> Send me all the information about your room, dimensions, pictures, etc. and I'll take a look and make recommendations. bryan dot pee at gikacoustics.com


Sent you two emails with info on room and pictures. If you need any other photos for reference I can snap them and send them to ya.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

PM me your email address please.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I recent the emails after I got your email address off of the GIK site. I sent it to Bryan.Pee at Gikacoustics.com the first time.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Got them. Sorry for the confusion. Just trying to throw off the spam-bots.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bryan,

So in regard to hanging my ceiling panels (5 1/2 inch thick) 2'x4'. I believe you mentioned somewhere that the reflection point of your mains would be somewhere halfway between the speaker and the seat (diagonal). 

Is there a recommended distance from the ceiling the panel should hang?

Keeping in mind my ceiling is vaulted, walls 8 ft on each side, center of ceiling 10". Distance between screen and front of seats is 8 ft.

Which of these would be better for placement for reflections.


A: (2) 2'x4' panels end to end covering 8 ft down the middle and 2 ft wide.


0 0


_____
l l
l l
l l
l l
_____
_____
l l
l l
l l 
l l
_____

B: (3) 2' x 4' panels down the middle side by side covering 6 ft down the middle and 4 ft wide. Maybe even do (4) to cover 8 ft down the middle and 4 ft wide.
0 0




_______________
l l
l l
------------------------
_______________
l l
l l
------------------------
_______________
l l
l l
------------------------


Would option B dampen the room too much? The room is approximately 14 ft wide by 16 feet long.
I would think that the 8 ft down the middle and 4ft across would be the most likely area for reflections from the front mains and front wides?


So for the hanging of the panels if the distance of the back of the panel from the ceiling differs from one side of the panel to the other but the panel is level in relation to the floor is that acoustically o.k.?
Due to the vaulted ceiling the left side of the panel may hang 2 inches from the ceiling surface while the right side of the panel hangs 4 inches from the ceiling surface, thus level or parallel to the floor.


Just trying to decide exactly what to do before I start making holes in the ceiling.

P.S. I ordered two more Tri-Traps. Decided I liked them floor to ceiling in the front corners.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would just straddle the peak of the ceiling pretty much all the way back.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

bpape said:


> I would just straddle the peak of the ceiling pretty much all the way back.


Thanks Bryan, will go with that advice. 

On the issue of hanging distance from ceiling, what's the recommended distance the panel should hang from the ceiling.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're straddling, you want it up pretty tight to the ceiling - literally touching if you can.


----------



## fabricetaboga (Sep 15, 2014)

on dis beaucoup de bien de GIK, savez-vous si il y a un endroit en Belgique ou on peut voir ces produits installé ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't off the top of my head - sorry.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

bpape said:


> I don't off the top of my head - sorry.


Glad you knew what he was asking...I didn't have a clue.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Google Translate is a beautiful thing...


----------

